
Wild bird feeding probably affects avian urban ecology [pdf] - tokai
https://camargue.unibas.ch/Amrhein_Chapter3_Avian_Urban_Ecology.pdf
======
abandonliberty
Is it just me or does this seem really, really obvious? Any significant inputs
to a system will significantly affect that system - unless you're a climate
change denier.

All I see is a proposal for further research. Am I missing something?

